# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Как убрать запрос пользователей и паролей в 1С8.1?

## CemLena

Подскажите кто знает, как в 1С 8.1 Бухгалтерия предриятия ПРОФ убрать запрос пользователей и паролей без входа в конфикуратор? С 1С 7.7 все просто - это папка userdef, а вот что аналогичное можно сделать в 1С8.1?
Большое спасибо всем за ответ!!

----------


## Maksy_G

конфигуратор - администрирование - пользователи.

----------


## CemLena

> конфигуратор - администрирование - пользователи.


В том то и вопрос, как это сделать не заходя в конфигуратор. В 1С7.7 это можно сделать без конфигуратора, вопрос - можно ли также сделать в 1С8.1?

----------


## Sharik1c

Никому так не делать

----------


## CemLena

> Никому так не делать


)))) Большое и огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## ELenaSchA

Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1

----------


## CemLena

> Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1


Скинтье програмку на мою эл. почту!
Большое спасибо за помощь!

----------


## roman457

> Никому так не делать


у меня как-то это не сработало.... :(

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 4 секунды_



> Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1


очень актуальный вопрос пришли на почту roma_457@mail.ru .....  спасибо. надеюсь поможет.:)

----------


## JamGen

И мне, пожалуста, Jamgen@mail.ru :)

----------


## Marga

И мне плиз.Большое спасибо!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 8 секунд_



> Сообщение от ELenaSchA  
> Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1


ой,адрес не написала :tutulina@list.ru .Заранее спасибо!

----------


## maxxisveta

> Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1


Вышлите, пожалуйста, эту программку на pf0908@list.ru

Огромное Вам спасибо!

----------


## bonb

программку бы сюда, очень спасибо!!!  b-on@bk.ru

----------


## Aborn

> Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1


Актуален! Если можно на andrey.box@gmail.com

----------


## napala

Если не трудно, мне такую же:) на napala@bk.ru. Спаибо

----------


## paranorm

и мне paranorm@mail.ru

----------


## shadow_s-r

присоединяюсь к попрошайкам и имнекам
shadowsr@gmail.com

----------


## JamGen

> Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1


Пожалуста на, Jamgen@mail.ru, :blush:, ОЧЕНЬ НАДО :(

----------


## Vitas.solaris

киньте мне кто нибудь на vitas.solaris@inbox.ru

----------


## ATG

Тоже клянчу программку =) поделитесь пожалуйста. A_T_G@bk.ru

----------


## MChert

И мне тоже можно волшебную програмку :blush: marina_ch_81@mail.ru

----------


## shura2000

можно и мне тогда уж shura2000@qip.ru

----------


## soem

Придется и мне присоединиться. Спасибо!!  aze@bk.ru

----------


## Mikes1

кто нибудь...) tomikes@mail.ru

----------


## Lion69

Ктонибуть скинте и сюда пожалуйста програмку maksim.rifs@mail.ru

----------


## JamGen

ЛЮДИ... У кого есть програмка? Или кому прислали? СКИНЬТЕ пожалуйста програмку Jamgen@mail.ru

----------


## douotte

> Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1


Кинь и меню, пожалуйста, старому пню. douotte@rambler.ru
Надо очень!
Спасибо.

----------


## shura2000

так никто и не кинул.... :-(

----------


## douotte

> так никто и не кинул.... :-(


Дык... Грустно. Подождем.

----------


## Sharik1c

http://www.odines.ru/redir.php?http:...anager_1_4.zip

----------

Nadejda (22.08.2013)

----------


## kotyara

> Если вопрос есчо актуален, могу кинуть программку, которая убирает пользователей в базах 8.1


А мне можно такую же программку на mvn2002@land.ru

----------

